
Changing time to Jan 1, 1970 will permanently brick 64-bit iOS devices - gcr
https://www.reddit.com/r/jailbreak/comments/458ao3/discussion_changing_time_date_settings_to_jan_1/
======
greenyoda
There are already 17 posts of this story:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=1970&sort=byDate&dateRange=all...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=1970&sort=byDate&dateRange=all..).

~~~
tshtf
Interestingly enough, none have made it to the front page. It's no surprise
people keep reposting, due to the Apple fanboy flagging to prevent visibility
to this issue.

Edit: And this post has been flagged away.

~~~
dang
There is no evidence of "Apple fanboy flagging" on those stories. Please don't
make groundless accusations of such behavior on HN—it's uncivil and tedious.

------
mailslot
Just let the battery drain. [http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/02/64-bit-
iphones-and-ipad...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/02/64-bit-iphones-and-
ipads-get-stuck-in-a-loop-when-set-to-january-1-1970/)

~~~
tzs
I wonder how long it takes to drain a fully charged phone when it is stuck in
this state?

